# Slow



## jimboalee (31 Oct 2008)

OK, I'll start a new thread.

Q.
When you see the word "SLOW" painted on the road, what does it mean?


----------



## RedBike (31 Oct 2008)

No idea. But if it's followed by the work Araf it means you're lost!


----------



## marinyork (31 Oct 2008)

Someone has painted a road homage to me on tarmac?


----------



## sloe (31 Oct 2008)

It's just a hurtful throwaway comment, ignore it.


----------



## Dayvo (31 Oct 2008)

If 'Gin' follows shortly after it, I'll stop and have a drink!


----------



## on the road (31 Oct 2008)

Its kidology


----------



## jimboalee (31 Oct 2008)

No sloe gin, no kidding, and it means the same in Wales.


----------



## jimboalee (31 Oct 2008)

OK all. I'm thinking it might be in bad taste to let this go on.

Answer.

The local council paint "SLOW" on the road 100m ahead of where there has been a road traffic fatality.

www.warwickcourier.co.uk/newsl/Barford-cyclist-killed-while-fundraising.4562237.jp

Graham's "SLOW" has not yet been painted.


----------



## Amanda P (31 Oct 2008)

In Ireland, it often says "SLOW" followed a little further along by "SLOWER".

I haven't yet seen one that says "NO, NO, MUCH SLOWER THAN THAT".


----------



## Noodley (1 Nov 2008)

I cycle some remote roads (and I mean remote as you can possibly get for UK) which have relatively high numbers of fatalities and casualties compared to urban areas and there are few road signs. Speed is a huge killer (I know this from my previous employment as a Police Officer) irrespective of signs, but signs do register with most drivers...but for some it will make bugger all difference.

As to when I see "slow'" when cycling i think 'bastard. I know that, no need to remind me!!!'


----------



## jimboalee (1 Nov 2008)

I work at Land Rover’s Gaydon site. The quickest and most direct route is straight through Warwick. After weeks, this gets tedious, so I change my route to add a bit of variety.
The other route is from Hatton, through the lanes to the A46 crossing past Sherbourne, through Barford and left up Wasperton lane.
Some mornings I saw this other cyclist.
Then I read an article in the Warwick local paper this ‘other cyclist’ had been killed on his JOGLE.
This chap must have got up early, gone out on a training ride, and then gone to his company to do a day’s work.
Now, each time I ride through, I nod my head in respect.


----------



## Young Un (1 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> I work at Land Rover’s Gaydon site.




Our school has been there for that day course thing that you do in the technology centre part. (where you do computer control of some cars and servos and stuff, then go out and do the landrover experience at the museum and then go round a few of the factorys and stuff.)

And I think now seeing a 'slow' sign will send a shiver up my spine, knowing that just ahead someone dies.


----------



## jimboalee (1 Nov 2008)

Young Un.

Thank you for visiting JLR Technical Academy. 

But could I ask you to change your signature. I, and others who have seen death close-up, would object to your flippant attitude to “who dies….wins”.


----------



## jimboalee (1 Nov 2008)

For interest.

This morning’s BBC news has an article about Land Rovers NOT being sufficiently armoured to be used in Afghanistan. 
Our Special Vehicles Department presented the MOD with a LR Defender which had a Kevlar underblanket, similar to those that cover a Top Fuel Dragster engine and is installed on the Prime Minister’s Jag XJ.

The vehicles on duty do not have this modification.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Nov 2008)

+1 

In some parts of the country you will see multiple occurrences of _slow_ meaning that have been *>n* number of fatalities.


jimboalee said:


> OK all. I'm thinking it might be in bad taste to let this go on.
> 
> Answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Nov 2008)

LMAO - OMG I know that feeling 


Noodley said:


> As to when I see "slow'" when cycling i think 'bastard. I know that, no need to remind me!!!'


----------



## yello (1 Nov 2008)

I don't like that temp sign you on the road side sometimes; 'Slow Police'. I think it's unfair to mock the afflicted.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> No idea. But if it's followed by the work Araf it means you're lost!


----------



## Young Un (1 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> Young Un.
> 
> Thank you for visiting JLR Technical Academy.
> 
> But could I ask you to change your signature. I, and others who have seen death close-up, would object to your flippant attitude to “who dies….wins”.



signature changed


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Nov 2008)

Trust me if you live in South Wales and go out for an unplanned cycle seeing Araf and then Slow very scary indeed. Means you are probably near the Mid Wales border!!!!




RedBike said:


> No idea. But if it's followed by the work Araf it means you're lost!


----------



## jimboalee (2 Nov 2008)

Not just 'near' the Mid Wales border, but EXACTLY on the Mid Wales border





Good cylists like to know precisely where they are :-)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Nov 2008)

Nahh that takes the fun out of being in the back of beyond with a diminishing water supply, no food, no phone reception and very tired legs  Note to self - Put a GPS on my Christmas List!!!!!



jimboalee said:


> Good cylists like to know precisely where they are :-)


----------



## jimboalee (2 Nov 2008)

Notice only ONE bottle on bike.

That day, I was losing about 4 cm3 H2O per minute. The bottle is 600 cm3, so I had 150 minutes of water. Stops were less than 2 hours apart, so no worries about dehydration and ‘diminishing water supply’.

Incidentally, other riders on the club ride this morning took two bottles of energy drink. We reached the tea room after about 1 hr 40 mins, and they hadn’t touched their bottles. They should realise they are carrying 1.5 kg more than they need.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Nov 2008)

I was referring to an unintentional 70 miler I did a while back for which I was unprepared. How did you calculate the cubic cm loss of Water? Do you have a highly advanced cycle computer ?


jimboalee said:


> Notice only ONE bottle on bike.
> 
> That day, I was losing about 4 cm3 H2O per minute. The bottle is 600 cm3, so I had 150 minutes of water. Stops were less than 2 hours apart, so no worries about dehydration and ‘diminishing water supply’.
> 
> Incidentally, other riders on the club ride this morning took two bottles of energy drink. We reached the tea room after about 1 hr 40 mins, and they hadn’t touched their bottles. They should realise they are carrying 1.5 kg more than they need.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Nov 2008)

No, not a bike computer.

The body produces 1 cm3 of H2O per every 4 kcals burned.
14.3 kcals per minute for every kW exerted in that minute.

It is not just the kW that goes to the tyre, the total power output includes the body’s own defence against wind chill etc.


I was really belting it that day riding Solihull to Tywyn and back in the hours of daylight, and my calcs said 8 kCals / min. It was a hot day and I was sweating like a pig, so I doubled it for safety.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Nov 2008)

Oh sorry I asked. Mind you I love the highly mathematical doubling (to be safe) at the end.

Here's praying I never get so immersed in Maths that I forget to enjoy my cycling.



jimboalee said:


> No, not a bike computer.
> 
> The body produces 1 cm3 of H2O per every 4 kcals burned.
> 14.3 kcals per minute for every kW exerted in that minute.
> ...


----------



## yello (2 Nov 2008)




----------



## jimboalee (2 Nov 2008)

PPPPPP

Proper Preperation Prevents Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## Crackle (2 Nov 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Oh sorry I asked. Mind you I love the highly mathematical doubling (to be safe) at the end.
> 
> Here's praying I never get so immersed in Maths that I forget to enjoy my cycling.



Well yes Amen to enjoying cycling but I'm becoming a great admirer of Jimboalee's posts, he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> PPPPPP
> 
> Proper Preperation Prevents Piss Poor Performance.




Aaaargh. It's management speak!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Nov 2008)

I will not disagree with that per se _but_ had I mapped the route out to the Nth degree I would not have discovered.....

1 / some cracking trails that I plan to revisit and 

2 / that I was capable of the distance.

PPPPPP = *Perfect Planning Perpetuates Personal Paradigm* * Plateaus*



jimboalee said:


> PPPPPP
> 
> Proper Preperation Prevents Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## jimboalee (3 Nov 2008)

Management speak -

"Let's make sure were singing off the same hymn sheet" = There's no room for free thinking here.

"Some of the departmental Managers have been tasked" = Some of you will lose your job.


----------

